# Torsion Spring replacement



## Phil (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a 2006 model Yardworks by MTD snowblower and I need to replace the torsion spring. I ordered one through my local MTD dealer and when it came in, I noticed it looked very different from the broken one I had removed. I contacted MTD customer service and they confirmed the part number for me and I cross referenced it with what the dealer had sold me and the numbers match. Does anyone know if there might be two different types of these springs?


----------



## iwlu25 (Feb 3, 2011)

What is the model# of your machine? They my have updated the part.


----------

